# SEM MOTORSPORTS - The VWVORTEX Intake special!



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

*SEM MOTORSPORTS - The VWVORTEX Intake manifold special!*

Let’s start with a light introduction to who we are for those that don’t know. Simply put we’re a group of enthusiasts that have a great passion for modifying cars from the VAG group + Porsche. From simple maintenance and swaps to full out custom builds SEM has done it all.

From one of the first water-cooled drag cars to break the in 9’s in North America and the first in Canada, to an AWD Supercharged VR6 MK2 Golf back in 1998! Back in 2006 SEM brought to the market a product that other competitors have been trying to match for years now. That is the SEM 1.8T intake manifolds in transverse and longitudinal layouts.

With that said and our formal introduction of joining VWVortex as an official Advertiser, I’d like to kick off our presence with an introductory offer on all Longitudinal and Transverse intake manifolds.

*Until Oct 31. 2013 @ $649.99 CDN for our proven manifolds + free shipping to Canada and USA, all are in stock and ready to ship all are Designed, Cast and machined in Canada for ultimate QC. All Intakes are individually sealed and then dipped into a tank and tested for leaks through the casting and are impregnated for that extra little step to ensure all the boost is going into your motor and nowhere else. No off-shore castings here! We take the utmost pride in our products to bring you the best.

We're even offering an additional 20% off on our intake manifold accessories using the coupon code below!*



















*Independent Magazine Dyno test on a 2003 20th GTI*

Unitronic Stage 2
SEM Intake - Small port - 60mm TB
SEM 3" Turbo back w/ high flow catalytic
APR FMIC w/ custom SEM IC piping
AEM CAI


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome to see this sale! Just checked out your website - didn't realize you guys had fuel rails, tb adapters, injetors, etc. :thumbup:

Any possible shipping options besides UPS?!


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

All_Euro said:


> Awesome to see this sale! Just checked out your website - didn't realize you guys had fuel rails, tb adapters, injetors, etc. :thumbup:
> 
> Any possible shipping options besides UPS?!


Thanks!

Yes Canada Post is an option, but automatic pricing options aren't really possible via the webstore due to the way Canada Post restricts access to their database. If you want to use Canada Post for some reason you would have to send and email for a shipping quote for the parts.

But we've checked and UPS Ground is comparable in price to Canada Post anyway.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

[email protected] Motorsports said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes Canada Post is an option, but automatic pricing options aren't really possible via the webstore due to the way Canada Post restricts access to their database. If you want to use Canada Post for some reason you would have to send and email for a shipping quote for the parts.
> 
> But we've checked and UPS Ground is comparable in price to Canada Post anyway.


Thanks for the quick response. UPS doesn't deliver to PO Boxes and I just generally hate them because of how much they charge for brokerage for cross-border shopping. Great to hear you'll accommodate other methods :beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

do these automatically come with the wire harness extender for the TPS?

Bought an SEM intake a while ago. The harness is really stretched. I need one.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

speed51133! said:


> do these automatically come with the wire harness extender for the TPS?
> 
> Bought an SEM intake a while ago. The harness is really stretched. I need one.


The harness extensions do not come with the intake. You can get one here https://store.semmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SEM-EXTENSION
Just make sure you pick the right connector type to fit your car.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Those in the link are only for the air intake sensor AND TPS....

Can I buy JUST the TPS?


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

speed51133! said:


> Those in the link are only for the air intake sensor AND TPS....
> 
> Can I buy JUST the TPS?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

David_Tedder said:


> Keep up the good work guys!


Thanks Dave. It was nice meeting you the other week. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

The manifold you guys make is hands down my favorite manifold :thumbup:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Good to finally see SEM on here. Great products with proven results! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The manifold you guys make is hands down my favorite manifold :thumbup:





T-Boy said:


> Good to finally see SEM on here. Great products with proven results! :thumbup:


Thanks for the kind words guys! We try to make the best product we can, and we stand behind every one of them


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

Great Deal. ill have to pick one up the end of the month for this price :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

I love mine


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

^ Sabby got that sexy bay:heart:
Funny I emailed Sem last night...:beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

^^MK1BTSEM:heart:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Twopnt016v said:


> ^^MK1BTSEM:heart:


:beer::beer:

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll pitch in. You guys did an awesome job! I remember all the waiting I had to do, but it was all worth it. I was one of the guys that bought from the first batch from INA. Once once I get my car running I see if I buy the fuel rail.


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

any passenger side TB intakes?? or modular designed ones that can be switched around? just curious!


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

NaSMK4 said:


> any passenger side TB intakes?? or modular designed ones that can be switched around? just curious!


We made a limited amount of passenger side intakes. Call or email us for more info. We still have a few left in stock. They look like this.


----------



## BrokenDub (May 7, 2007)

I bought one of these for my A4 when they were released. Definitely a good deal at this price!


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

Just wanted to share something with everyone. This is one of the reasons the SEM intake manifold performs so well. This is a comparison in the runners of a stock small port intake manifold and SEM small port intake manifold. 

Side to side comparison of the two. 











Stock small port intake manifold gets fairly restrictive as you can see here.





















The SEM intake manifold has no such restrictions and allows for smooth clean flow.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Seems like the oem had some real restrictions on their castings? I mean, why else would they make people use those terrible injector cups?

Excellent job SEM.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

For a few asking about passenger side intake. We made a run of 100 and we are down to 6. This is what is left:

2 small port 60 mm throttle body
2 small port 80 mm throttle body
1 large port 75 mm throttle body
1 small port 75 mm throttle body - NOT POWDER COATED


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

[email protected] Motorsports said:


> For a few asking about passenger side intake. We made a run of 100 and we are down to 6. This is what is left:
> 
> 2 small port 60 mm throttle body


I hope you could have one of this by next week or so.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

sponcar said:


> I hope you could have one of this by next week or so.


Contact us and we'll get one out to you :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

*Aaron's (speedingG60) Dyno Comparison*

Not sure if you guys got a chance to see this, but this is Aaron's dyno comparison of the SEM Longitudinal intake, 65mm TB (IIRC) vs the custom fabricated manifold.

SEM 320 kPa [46 psi] vs Custom Fab 325 kPa [47 psi] - Approx. 22 AWHP gain


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

Back up with a bump from JNL Racing... with their 800hp 1.8T running an SEM intake manifold


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

my 3071r AWP 630cc went from 391whp to 423whp on a mustang just from an AEB with custom plenum to the SEM largeport(on a small port head). i was already running an 80mm tb.

i am now much MUCH closer to 500whp. and the SEM still out performs the other manifolds i have thrown on to test with. but i always get blackholed when i post videos or dyno plots proving the other companies wrong.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

Vegeta Gti said:


> my 3071r AWP 630cc went from 391whp to 423whp on a mustang just from an AEB with custom plenum to the SEM largeport(on a small port head). i was already running an 80mm tb.
> 
> i am now much MUCH closer to 500whp. and the SEM still out performs the other manifolds i have thrown on to test with. but i always get blackholed when i post videos or dyno plots proving the other companies wrong.


:thumbup: We know our intake perform. You can post dyno plots and videos in here. :beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Vegeta Gti said:


> but i always get blackholed when i post videos or dyno plots proving the other companies wrong.


You should try posting again. Sounds tragic to lose those dyno plots and videos


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Can I brag and say I have one on the way:heart::wave:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Twopnt016v said:


> Can I brag and say I have one on the way:heart::wave:


Mine is better because its aged as I have had mine for years and paid more for it:laugh: Congrats on the purchase its an amazing manifold


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

haha:beer:. Your bay is super legit.:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I've had my fill of this place. It's a lot like the government lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

Vegeta Gti said:


> I've had my fill of this place. It's a lot like the government lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


Unlike the government we're open for business. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

All orders shipped :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

One-Eight GTI, I really like the way you set up that fuel pressure sender facing down like that. Really really clean.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

groggory said:


> One-Eight GTI, I really like the way you set up that fuel pressure sender facing down like that. Really really clean.


 
Thanks Groggory:thumbup: I wanted to originally put it closer to my surgetank but wouldn't really fit to well without a couple more fittings so just put it close to rail, It could be cleaner by surgetank but it works perfectly fine and I'm not planning on moving it..

Free bump for SEM:laugh:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Twopnt016v said:


> Can I brag and say I have one on the way:heart::wave:


Can I?:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

One-Eight GTI said:


>


That's a great looking engine bay! :thumbup:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

INA said:


> Can I?:laugh:


Yes sir!:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

These are things of beauty!!


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

[email protected] Motorsports said:


> These are things of beauty!!


Those ARE gorgeous! :heart:


----------



## Ken's Mom (Jan 23, 2007)

[email protected] Motorsports said:


> Not sure if you guys got a chance to see this, but this is Aaron's dyno comparison of the SEM Longitudinal intake, 65mm TB (IIRC) vs the custom fabricated manifold.
> 
> SEM 320 kPa [46 psi] vs Custom Fab 325 kPa [47 psi] - Approx. 22 AWHP gain


Don, have you seen his latest then? i saw this on FB..... still using the small port head, too. that dyno above, was 320 kpa absolute, only 220 kpa relative or gauge pressure for those who do not understand that term. here is a post from his own website.

http://speeding-g60.com/?p=520

but this is his latest, they did no tuning, just ran it to see where it ended up after the changes for the year, and to see why it was trapping 167 mph!

it was running 42psi + (390 kpa) in second gear i read, and spikes 47+ psi on the track. runs 46 psi for most of 3rd gear too.

i cant wait to see what they do with the IE stroker, solid cams and cnc'd AEB head.


----------



## VdUb212 (Nov 18, 2011)

is there any chance you guys will be producing more of them with the passenger side throttle body ?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

VdUb212 said:


> is there any chance you guys will be producing more of them with the passenger side throttle body ?


They already make them just have to email or call for pricing


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

VdUb212 said:


> is there any chance you guys will be producing more of them with the passenger side throttle body ?





formerly silveratljetta said:


> They already make them just have to email or call for pricing


They only have *1* 80mm manifold and about 5 60mm manifolds left in the passenger side orientation and will not be making anymore. This is what they told me when I was snatching up 1 of the last 2 80mm:beer:

Headed to the shop to toss mine on right now:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

We have 3 passenger side small port 60mm throttle body intakes left. Monday is our Canadian Thanksgiving so we will not be open until Tuesday.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

if i had ht emoney i would buy a passenger side mani just to have one:beer::thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

^ I want to buy an A4 avant just to have a reason to buy a longitudinal one, after the bs with the Forester it almost makes sense. Too bad the Tiptronic trans sucks :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

l88m22vette said:


> ^ I want to buy an A4 avant just to have a reason to buy a longitudinal one, after the bs with the Forester it almost makes sense. Too bad the Tiptronic trans sucks :laugh:


Finish that TT first vette!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Finish that TT first vette!


:facepalm: I know, dealing with other **** is the problem. I'm transferring to a closer location (from 78mi/day to 14mi/day ) so that excess will go into bills and, finally, the car stuff. To be thread-relevant, I have a bigport SEM and 70mm in the cabinet :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

l88m22vette said:


> To be thread-relevant, I have a bigport SEM and 70mm in the cabinet :thumbup:


That's a wrong place for it to be


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

Just remember! We've got you Longitudinal guys covered as well :thumbup: :wave:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

TTT eace:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Bumpin it up!:heart:


----------



## ballergti (Nov 17, 2010)

twopnt016v
That engine bay! 
Looks really nice man Im trying to get to the point your at and Will be purchasing this manifold at the end of the month. Did you notice a good gain?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

ballergti said:


> twopnt016v
> That engine bay!
> Looks really nice man Im trying to get to the point your at and Will be purchasing this manifold at the end of the month. Did you notice a good gain?


Thanks for the kind words! I did notice good gains and I already had an aftermarket mani:thumbup::thumbup: It's been on the car for a week now and it makes me happier and happier everyday lol:laugh: Well worth the money spent!


----------



## teamx (Mar 6, 2011)

Always wondered if these are available with the TB on the right hand side. Glad to see they are!


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

When you say right, I suppose you're talking from the drivers seat?


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the TB adapter... must have been the smallest order in your guys' history and the service was still top notch :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

All_Euro said:


> Thanks for the TB adapter... must have been the smallest order in your guys' history and the service was still top notch :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:. We welcome every order,big and small.


----------



## teamx (Mar 6, 2011)

Aha yeah correct, our vehicles are right hand drive US cars "passenger side" is our "driver's side"


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

This is true, RHD cars are the minority compared to the rest of the world so I didn't even think about that


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

yup we go! Only one more week to go before the sale ends guys!


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

What passenger side manifolds are left at this point?


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

4ceFed4 said:


> What passenger side manifolds are left at this point?


We only have 3 small port 60MM throttle body intakes left.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

[email protected] Motorsports said:


> We only have 3 small port 60MM throttle body intakes left.


OK, I was looking for a small port 75 or 80.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

4ceFed4 said:


> What passenger side manifolds are left at this point?


Somehow, I saw this coming!


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Somehow, I saw this coming!


I was thinking about testing a few on the dyno on the same day. Still not convinced there's an appreciable difference from one aftermarket vs. the other.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help *Marco*! :beer::beer:

The guys at *SEM* are top tier and this manifold *rocks*! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ken's Mom (Jan 23, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Thanks for the help *Marco*! :beer::beer:
> 
> The guys at *SEM* are top tier and this manifold *rocks*! :thumbup::thumbup:


yes, the guys @ SEM are great guys. Marco, Tom, Donato..... all great guys in my book  :wave: :heart:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you, we appreciate the support 

Here's a bit of information with regards to how a well engineered runner vs the stock engineered runner affect power vs fuel consumption.

A while back we commissioned Unitronic to conduct dyno testing of a Fabbed Intake using stock AEB runners and 75mm TB vs the SEM largeport and 65mm TB.
Our focus on the SEM's intended design was that it would perform under most, if not all conditions while maintaining and or improving fuel efficiency.

Results show better fuel atomization, resulting in more torque, allowing more flow all the while lowering Brake Specific Fuel Consumption.

You can see in the dyno comparison between the fabbed intake and SEM.

















BSFC for Fabbed Intake = 4.183, 75mm TB
Fuel = 228.8 g/kWžh

BSFC for SEM = 3.921, 65mm TB
Fuel = 222.9 g/kWh

In essence it is making more POWER using less fuel with a smaller TB...LOL!

This is the stock intake manifold, stock TB vs SEM small port 60mm TB
SEM = 446 HP vs Stock 417 HP









SEM BSFC = 3.496
Fuel = 215 g/kWh

Stock BSFC = 4.047
Fuel = 223 g/kWh

Here's a good comparison of the actual runners, you can draw your own conclusions 









Again, a result of making more power using less fuel!
This is efficiency


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

October 31st is fast approaching. Only few more days left in the Vortex Special. Thanks for all the orders everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

TTT :thumbup:


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

Will the longitudinal manifolds clear the late B6 alternators? I have a resin spacer I can run to help it. And what is left as far as longitudinal manifolds?


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

crazyass713 said:


> Will the longitudinal manifolds clear the late B6 alternators? I have a resin spacer I can run to help it. And what is left as far as longitudinal manifolds?


Actually, it will clear without the spacer; using the spacer however, with an aftermarket fuel rail may cause issues with hood clearance, depending on the kind of fuel rail.

We Longitudinal intakes in stock. They share the same runner design as the transverse manifold.

Please call or email us


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

Bump for the last day of intake goodness sale! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Can't wait to put mine on, thanks to Tom/Don for the awesome product :thumbup:


----------



## davojuri (Aug 28, 2009)

*passenger side TB*

Any passenger side TB left??


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

davojuri said:


> Any passenger side TB left??


I so need one in my life, hopefully there will be some left by the time I can fit one in the racing budget.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> *I so need one in my life*, hopefully there will be some left by the time I can fit one in the racing budget.


Yes you do! This mani would be icing on the cake for you!:laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Twopnt016v said:


> Yes you do! This mani would be icing on the cake for you!:laugh:


I know Matt, unless SEM wants to become one my sponsors too, I can't squeeze it in this coming season's budget. One day I'll eventually put my hand on one, because I'm not settling for any of the "budget" gimmicks.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I know Matt, unless SEM wants to become one my sponsors too, I can't squeeze it in this coming season's budget. One day I'll eventually put my hand on one, because I'm not settling for any of the "budget" gimmicks.


We do have them in-stock. What configuration would you require?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] Motorsports said:


> We do have them in-stock. What configuration would you require?


Either side and anything compatible with 65+ mm TB would work for me (I don't mind switching the piping around and using a transition TB adapter plate) - ideally though I'd want a passenger side facing one for the 65 mm TB I plan to use. :beer::beer:


----------



## davojuri (Aug 28, 2009)

*intake*

I'd like passenger side one. Either small or big port (I already have transition spacer from 034motorsport). Planing to use OE 60mm TB but also have 70mmS4. So some kind of adapter needed to suit both. Hope you can fullfill my wishes?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I so need one in my life, hopefully there will be some left by the time I can fit one in the racing budget.





Twopnt016v said:


> Yes you do! This mani would be icing on the cake for you!:laugh:





Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I know Matt, unless SEM wants to become one my sponsors too, I can't squeeze it in this coming season's budget. One day I'll eventually put my hand on one, because I'm not settling for any of the "budget" gimmicks.





[email protected] Motorsports said:


> We do have them in-stock. What configuration would you require?





Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Either side and anything compatible with 65+ mm TB would work for me (I don't mind switching the piping around and using a transition TB adapter plate) - ideally though I'd want a passenger side facing one for the 65 mm TB I plan to use. :beer::beer:


:heart:I love what I'm seeing here:heart: Absolutely no one on this forum better to sponsor than Max! The things he does to contribute to the community and not to mention he wins races! Hopefully something pans out:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Twopnt016v said:


> :heart:I love what I'm seeing here:heart: Absolutely no one on this forum better to sponsor than Max! The things he does to contribute to the community and not to mention he wins races! Hopefully something pans out:thumbup::beer:


I second this sentiment:beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

The fact that you might have Max pushing the limits with this thing, is a great choice. I can't wait to see what Max can do with this mani and a hybrid. I see 400+whp on a ko4 in this things future. Good sh|t!!
opcorn:


----------



## davojuri (Aug 28, 2009)

*PS intake throttle hose*

Hi
while waiting for my PS intake by Tom I would also like to get or see mor info on that throttle hose.
Could I reuse OE ones or do I need to make new one? If new one, please more pics on how you did it so I can easily replicate that. I have trhottle hose with side connection for DV relocation kit ans would like to keep it that way so please some more pics or advices regarding thats hose so I can prepare myself before getting the intake and to be ready for installation.
Thanks a lot
mail
[email protected]


----------



## davojuri (Aug 28, 2009)

*modular throttle hose for 60 and 70mm TB*

And here is how I did my modular thottle hose with DV relocation connection to accomodate both 60 and 70mm TB regarding ussed coupler at the end:
http://s537.photobucket.com/user/davojuri/media/S4 70mm throttle body/IMAG0665.jpg.html?sort=3&o=28
http://s537.photobucket.com/user/davojuri/media/S4 70mm throttle body/IMAG0666.jpg.html?sort=3&o=27
http://s537.photobucket.com/user/davojuri/media/S4 70mm throttle body/IMAG0127.jpg.html?sort=3&o=51
pics are showing 70mm one from S4


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

davojuri said:


> Hi
> while waiting for my PS intake by Tom I would also like to get or see mor info on that throttle hose.
> Could I reuse OE ones or do I need to make new one? If new one, please more pics on how you did it so I can easily replicate that. I have trhottle hose with side connection for DV relocation kit ans would like to keep it that way so please some more pics or advices regarding thats hose so I can prepare myself before getting the intake and to be ready for installation.
> Thanks a lot
> ...


If I can chime in...
You will definitely need to make a new one. I spent all day trying to rework my tbody hose to make it fit. The general idea is to cut the hose in half and splice a piece of pipe in between the two pieces of rubber hose. It was pretty time consuming and I even had a box of metal bends and a box of silicone connectors to choose from. The thing that made it most difficult was clearing the headlight housing. Every easy way I could come up with I couldn't fully install the headlight:banghead:. Part of what made this hard is the fact that I am running an upgraded sidemount and WMI and not a FMIC. If running an FMIC it should make the job way easier. I would recommend buying some various silicone connectors from siliconeconnectors.com and return what you don't end up using. You should also get some metal bends for the connection point between the silicone connectors. I cut my throttle body hose and still couldn't end up using any of those pieces, I ended up using two of the silicone connectors i had laying around(luckily). I also ended up shaving a little excess off my headlight housing to make it fit( removing the bumper and headlight made working so much easier). *In the end it was so worth every bit of effort it took to install it!*:laugh::heart: You can also speed up the install by getting the map sensor/Tbody wiring harness SEM sells to lengthen the factory harness.:beer:


----------



## davojuri (Aug 28, 2009)

*tb hose*



Twopnt016v said:


> If I can chime in...
> You will definitely need to make a new one. I spent all day trying to rework my tbody hose to make it fit. The general idea is to cut the hose in half and splice a piece of pipe in between the two pieces of rubber hose. It was pretty time consuming and I even had a box of metal bends and a box of silicone connectors to choose from. The thing that made it most difficult was clearing the headlight housing. Every easy way I could come up with I couldn't fully install the headlight:banghead:. Part of what made this hard is the fact that I am running an upgraded sidemount and WMI and not a FMIC. If running an FMIC it should make the job way easier. I would recommend buying some various silicone connectors from siliconeconnectors.com and return what you don't end up using. You should also get some metal bends for the connection point between the silicone connectors. I cut my throttle body hose and still couldn't end up using any of those pieces, I ended up using two of the silicone connectors i had laying around(luckily). I also ended up shaving a little excess off my headlight housing to make it fit( removing the bumper and headlight made working so much easier). *In the end it was so worth every bit of effort it took to install it!*:laugh::heart: You can also speed up the install by getting the map sensor/Tbody wiring harness SEM sells to lengthen the factory harness.:beer:


Any pics pleaseeeeee


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

davojuri said:


> Any pics pleaseeeeee


I can't seem to get a good solid pic of the entire set-up without removing the headlight.Plus I have a birds nest of wires, HID ballast and water injection lines and solenoids in the way. A pic of my bay is posted earlier in the thread. I ended up using a connector for a volvo(which I want to replace) on the tbody. It makes a 90* down and then a 45* towards the rear of the car. Then I have a piece of pipe that is a cut down S bend to a 45* silicone connector at the IC. I will try to get some pics later as I'm about to run out he door. Here is a pic of one way I was trying to run it but couldn't fit the headlight. This should give you an idea but this is not what I ended up with... The tbody hangs out a lot more than stock so if you try and use the straight section that attaches to the IC from the old connector it makes to much of a sharp S and collapses the hoses trying to get to the tbody(if that makes sense)..


----------



## davojuri (Aug 28, 2009)

Twopnt016v said:


> I can't seem to get a good solid pic of the entire set-up without removing the headlight.Plus I have a birds nest of wires, HID ballast and water injection lines and solenoids in the way. A pic of my bay is posted earlier in the thread. I ended up using a connector for a volvo(which I want to replace) on the tbody. It makes a 90* down and then a 45* towards the rear of the car. Then I have a piece of pipe that is a cut down S bend to a 45* silicone connector at the IC. I will try to get some pics later as I'm about to run out he door. Here is a pic of one way I was trying to run it but couldn't fit the headlight. This should give you an idea but this is not what I ended up with... The tbody hangs out a lot more than stock so if you try and use the straight section that attaches to the IC from the old connector it makes to much of a sharp S and collapses the hoses trying to get to the tbody(if that makes sense)..


Thanks a lot, so lot of pipe work to do hehehe


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

If you guys need a tight 90° elbow transition, to make fitment easier, you can source it here:
Silicone Intakes


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

What I need is your manifold to be $499 lol


----------

